# Size of the tank



## mr kimker (Aug 13, 2007)

How big should a tank be for a 6 inch mantis?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2007)

They mostly need vertical space the hight must be 3 times taller than mantis. Also what species? Because sometimes is the cage is to big the mantis has trouble getting food


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 13, 2007)

im not sure its green, 6 inches, and caught in ohio america


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2007)

wings?


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 13, 2007)

yes but ive never seen it fly


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2007)

Mr. Kimmer, boy that name sounds familer, what part of Ohio are you from? 6" thats a big um, got any pics of it?


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 13, 2007)

belmont county and no i dont have a camera


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 13, 2007)

Six inches is a really big mantis. Do you have any pictures of it? I like big mantises.


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 13, 2007)

nope no pictures


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 16, 2007)

how wide


----------

